# Electrical wiring diagram 2.8 JTD



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

Can anyone advise me how I can acquire a electrical wiring diagram for my 2005 2.8 JTD Ducato (chassis No. ZFA24400007526816). Any help would be appreciated. Required to resolve engine temperature gauge problems, gauge goes straight to the nominal position when the ignition is switched on.


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, I cured this on two occasions on my 2003 Ducato, the first time I disconnected and reconnected at the engine temp sensor. This did not work on the second occasion so I disconnected and reconnected the instrument panel connection and that cured it.
I hope this works for you.
Colin


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

somertonion said:


> Can anyone advise me how I can acquire a electrical wiring diagram for my 2005 2.8 JTD Ducato (chassis No. ZFA24400007526816). Any help would be appreciated. Required to resolve engine temperature gauge problems, gauge goes straight to the nominal position when the ignition is switched on.


I found this to be an earth under the horn. If it plays about now I hoot and all is OK for a while.

Ray.


----------



## somertonion (May 29, 2007)

Colin and Ray, thanks for your replies. Gauge working again and as you both indicated it was a connector problem.

Andy


----------

